# RydenGo ordered to cease & desist & take down website by State of CA



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Guy's I just saw this on twitter! RydenGo ordered to cease & desist & take down website by State Of CA. LOL their not even in operation. Wow I bet the paid off people by UBER are behind this! RydenGo is still in development and not even operational.

The tweet I just read

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852658442346967040
RydenGo is pro rights for drivers. Of course we all know who doesn't want that!

We need to back them up people. Looks like Goliath is trying to kill david!

So not right.....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

#Fuber, #tellCPUCsupportDrivers,


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Talk about trying to stop freedom of speech... 

Wow if that were the case Startups would never existed. I think there is something far more sinister going on here. Uber has many people in their pockets in government, especially in California corrupt, however it appears they didn't read the website or do their research before ordering them to shutdown. But, what do you want from some government stooge. 

RydenGo is an activist ridesahare for workers rights and the death of exploitation. 

I can think of one company... Hmmmmm. That wouldn't want that to become the norm in this industry.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Guy's I just saw this on twitter! RydenGo ordered to cease & desist & take down website by State Of CA. LOL their not even in operation. Wow I bet the paid off people by UBER are behind this! RydenGo is still in development and not even operational.
> 
> The tweet I just read
> 
> ...


They just need to obtain permits even to advertise. This isn't any different then a contractor operating without a license. We have rules and regulations in this country. Hell, ask any beautician what they have to go through just to cut hair.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They just need to obtain permits even to advertise. This isn't any different then a contractor operating without a license. We have rules and regulations in this country. Hell, ask any beautician what they have to go through just to cut hair.


They haven't advertised at all, twitter and a website isn't enough. Anyone can propose a concept of a company to get people onboard, that's what a revolutionist startup does. If that were the case Kickstarter would be dead. A startup company can say what they're about and what they plan to offer. A business is a company that is making money or trying to by asking for money upfront. RydenGo isn't asking for anything from anyone other then sign up for a future beta after they get funding.

They aren't asking for a single penny except from investors. It says that in the LA Times article. Even on their website it says upcoming, hell upcoming is an open ended timeline.

I think Goliath ( we know who they are ) has stooges in place within CA government, and tried to kick a toddler in the face. What they've done, is just given that toddler spotlight for the press to cover them more. Good, then RydenGo can get investors and launch RydenGo to us drivers and we can finally and truly have something that works for us.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> They haven't advertised at all, twitter and a website isn't enough.


If they haven't advertise at all then how the hell do you know about them on boarding? Are you on their board of directors? They are advertising on social media to on board driving contractors. You must be a young Uber driver then.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You must be a young Uber driver then.


We'll I don't think of myself as young, but thank you 

There is a difference between promoting and advertising.

If I promote I'm developing a serum you can drink that will allow you to blow out gold from your butt, I can promote this grand concept all day long everywhere, and ask people to sign up to our list for our future butt gold making product.

However if I ask for money from people for that product, then that changes everything. Before that it's just a pie in the sky concept, that's a huge difference.

Silicon Valley is the gold butt making machine concept capital of the world, as well Hollywood too.  It's all concepts promoted up to that point! That's all they are, until your get funding to actually make it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Silicon Valley is the gold butt making machine concept capital of the world, as well Hollywood too. It's all concepts promoted up to that point! That's all they are, until your get funding to actually make it.


"Butt" if people would've remembered the Dot Bombs of the late 90's then all this app crap would be worthless. 
Silly Con needs one important aspect to survive. The gullible ignorance of people to buy into that their "gold butt making machine concept" is actually worth something. The gamble has paid off with so many companies. Many people have their entire lives on the Internet and believe everything on the Internet. 
My Space, Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat and every other bullcrap social media outlet has consumed so much of the younger generation that if someone was to announce the end of the world then half the idiots would believe it. 
The best quote I've ever heard about Uber is "Uber has a fleet of over 400k without owning a single vehicle." That is like McDonalds serves 300 million a year without cooking a single burger. Really sit back and think about that quote. It's easy to see who the ignorant are.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They haven't. Just been reported on and spread. Uber def doesn't want this company to come to light, it will kill their business overnight.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> If they haven't advertise at all then how the hell do you know about them on boarding? Are you on their board of directors? They are advertising on social media to on board driving contractors. You must be a young Uber driver then.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If they haven't advertise at all then how the hell do you know about them on boarding? Are you on their board of directors? They are advertising on social media to on board driving contractors. You must be a young Uber driver then.


There's a big difference between advertising for what you plan on doing and advertising for what you are currently doing.

Clearly they aren't in business so they aren't advertising about offering rideshare services right now.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> They haven't. Just been reported on and spread. Uber def doesn't want this company to come to light, it will kill their business overnight.


I just said cause it was reported on. Can't you read?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Talk about trying to stop freedom of speech...
> 
> Wow if that were the case Startups would never existed. I think there is something far more sinister going on here. Uber has many people in their pockets in government, especially in California corrupt, however it appears they didn't read the website or do their research before ordering them to shutdown. But, what do you want from some government stooge.
> 
> ...


They weren't shut down over freedom of speech, which means the government can't put you in jail for what you say.
Also they were prolly copying the software or other intellectual properties of Uber.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

This further provers uber is a monopoly. Think about it CA banned this company hefor it started. Uber has been breaking laws left and right as a multi billion dollar corporation. Makes you think how did uber start up so easily? In this day and age you gotta kill and steal your way up the ladder


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> They haven't. Just been reported on and spread. Uber def doesn't want this company to come to light, it will kill their business overnight.


Yeah RydenGo is spreading by word of mouth from people like us, that's how it works.

Agreed Uber doesn't want RydenGo to catch on, so they send some stooge from the CPUC CA Gov to force RydenGo take down their website.. I find that to be the most disturbing part, when the government becomes a strong arm tactical tool for Uber. Corruption!


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> This further provers uber is a monopoly. Think about it CA banned this company hefor it started. Uber has been breaking laws left and right as a multi billion dollar corporation. Makes you think how did uber start up so easily? In this day and age you gotta kill and steal your way up the ladder


They paid off a lot of people I assume in Cali Gov. You gotta spend those billions somewhere. It's probably the same CPUC stooges that targeted RydenGo. A small startup that is still in development gets threaten to take down their website, so bizarre. It's only a matter of time that RydenGo gets funded by an investment firm, or a car company, or a buy out. Either way fear is what drove these stooges to strong arm them with scare tactics. It failed of course. Still I find it scary that they tried.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Rofl, Uber is scurred.

Your fear smells delicious Travis muh boy.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They just need to obtain permits even to advertise. This isn't any different then a contractor operating without a license. We have rules and regulations in this country. Hell, ask any beautician what they have to go through just to cut hair.


That is not what the letter to RydenGo said. The LAW says you can't OPERATE a transportation business without a permit. You legally say/speak/advertise what you want so long as you are not deceiving the public (fraud). That includes plans, hopes, dreams, vision and that you WILL operate a transportation system.

Just a typical government overreach likely to prop up Uber/Lyft who both are big employers in CA.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> That is not what the letter to RydenGo said. The LAW says you can't OPERATE a transportation business without a permit. You legally say/speak/advertise what you want so long as you are not deceiving the public (fraud). That includes plans, hopes, dreams, vision and that you WILL operate a transportation system.
> 
> Just a typical government overreach likely to prop up Uber/Lyft who both are big employers in CA.


I guess I misinterpreted the part of Section 5414.5 PUC's explanation of publication, oral or written advertisement without first obtaining a certificate from the commission.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber's problem is that it made the drivers hate Uber so they are salivating at the thought of a better solution that won't screw them over and invest in SDC

I think putting bids on rides is a stupid way to do it, but it's a start to get rid of Uber.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I guess I misinterpreted the part of Section 5414.5 PUC's explanation of publication, oral or written advertisement without first obtaining a certificate from the commission.


 "Every corporation or person, who knowingly and willfully issues, publishes, or affixes, or causes or permits the issuance, publishing, or affixing, of any oral or written advertisement, broadcast, or other holding out to the public, or any portion thereof, that the corporation or person is in operation as a charter-party carrier of passengers without having a valid certificate or permit issued under this chapter is guilty of a misdemeanor punishable, if an individual, by a fine of not more than one thousand dollars ($1,000) or by imprisonment in the county jail for not more than six months, or by both, or, if a corporation, by a fine of not more than five thousand dollars ($5,000)."

Extract:
""that the corporation or person is in operation as a charter-party carrier of passengers without having a valid certificate or permit issued under this chapter""

RydenGo isn't in operation and never has claimed to be ever... Simple as that!

It's quite obvious that CPUC was up to some sneaky sh*t to demand them to take down their website that is of their business model proposal to the world and not just CA.

Someone.... Hmmmmm didn't like that RydenGo is being covered by the world press and wanted to silence them before this really takes hold.

At the end of the day this has nothing to do with just RydenGo, we should standup to any government that thinks they can do this strong-arm tactics on anyone, and never support it, no matter who it is they're doing it to.

Anyone who would support this government overreach has no clue what freedom of speech is. 99% silicon valley startups are all proposals with websites! There shouldn't be any debate about this, if so then your an Uber agent.

This CPUC attack was being done for someone else ( anyone want to guess the name? ), thinking that RydenGo would just take down their website at the whim of some stooge in CA Gov that makes 93,000 dollars a year doing nothing but someone else's dirty work.

Just another reason Uber really needs to just fade away into the abyss....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Meaningless. As Uber and Lyft have demonstrated, cease and desist warnings are nothing more than the first step towards getting fully licensed and accredited by the state of California.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> of any oral or written advertisement
> 
> RydenGo isn't in operation and never has claimed to be ever... Simple as that!


They are in operation. They already have a fictitious name they're already advertising. They have intent to begin operation.
If you intend to commit a crime and are foiled before the crime is committed then you are still found guilty of that crime.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Ryde can always do what Uber and Lyft did. Refuse and fight it in court. 

What's the problem with that?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If they haven't advertise at all then how the hell do you know about them on boarding? Are you on their board of directors? They are advertising on social media to on board driving contractors. You must be a young Uber driver then.










Are you working for uber or lyft _*beyond*_ being a 'driver' for them?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nomogmos said:


> Are you working for uber or lyft _*beyond*_ being a 'driver' for them?


Yes, my title is Vice President of Internet Propaganda with the special interest towards public ignorance division. This is one of the easiest jobs I've ever had. It's almost like the findings of my research work somehow just magically appears before me. I go online, I login to any rideshare forum and the data is already compiled for me. 
We should do lunch sometime, my treat since Uber is so generous with my entertainment allowance.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

One day I'm gonna start a transportation company and you all can ride anywhere for $5. It's going to be the greatest company in the world. The biggest. Noone has ever seen people being driven around like this. Fantastic.
Oh crap, is this breaking the law?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> One day I'm gonna start a transportation company and you all can ride anywhere for $5. It's going to be the greatest company in the world. The biggest. Noone has ever seen people being driven around like this. Fantastic.
> Oh crap, is this breaking the law?


It should be, but there are no legal infractions for stupidity.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They are in operation. They already have a fictitious name they're already advertising. They have intent to begin operation.
> If you intend to commit a crime and are foiled before the crime is committed then you are still found guilty of that crime.


This is really stupid. They are not NOW operating a transportation service. Intending to operate one does not require a permit. ACTUAL operation does. So BEFORE they start transporting, they'll need that permit. Until then...nada. Just like intending to skydive is not skydiving until you jump out of a plane.

And just for the record, intent to commit a crime with others is conspiracy. Intending to commit a crime is a thought, and still legal in the USA, though barely. If you actually do commit a crime (like rob a bank, hire a hit man, or drive drunk) then you have committed a crime.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> This is really stupid. They are not NOW operating a transportation service. Intending to operate one does not require a permit. ACTUAL operation does. So BEFORE they start transporting, they'll need that permit.


You are correct about "This is really stupid". RydenGo was found to be in noncompliance of Section 5414.5 PUC among others. Since you have such a vast knowledge of this entity not being in operation then you should volunteer your expertise and litigate for their right to operate.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone written to the RydenGo CEO & founder, Michael Pappas, to get his side of the story? 

Not difficult to do, right?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The website is still up.

As far as setting your own prices, there should be limits. You shouldn't just be able to charge someone an insanely low price or an insanely high price. Like maybe there should be a base price, and depending on where you're at, you can increase the price to what you want. But you shouldn't be able to offer someone a cheap 15 dollar ride say from SF to San Jose.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, my title is Vice President of Internet Propaganda with the special interest towards public ignorance division. This is one of the easiest jobs I've ever had. It's almost like the findings of my research work somehow just magically appears before me. I go online, I login to any rideshare forum and the data is already compiled for me.
> We should do lunch sometime, my treat since Uber is so generous with my entertainment allowance.


Thanks! I thought so. Happens all the time. I'll pass on lunch - gotta drive.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> The website is still up.
> As far as setting your own prices, there should be limits. You shouldn't just be able to charge someone an insanely low price


Agree... as much as I would love to jump ship, I'm not interested at all if RydenGo intends to to have a low price war with Uber... like Lyft did.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> The website is still up.
> 
> As far as setting your own prices, there should be limits. You shouldn't just be able to charge someone an insanely low price or an insanely high price. Like maybe there should be a base price, and depending on where you're at, you can increase the price to what you want. But you shouldn't be able to offer someone a cheap 15 dollar ride say from SF to San Jose.


I don't see why not. If someone is going to San Jose anyway, getting a few bucks from someone else who's also going that way (and $15 should more than pay gas for a 60 mile trip even in California). If driver is willing to take that much, who are you to say that's unfair? That's called a free market. Not too different from, say, throwing something up on Amazon for $10 when the going rate is $30, or something.

As for charging 'insanely high'? Well people are unlikely to pay that in the first place, unless they REALLY need to and it's their only option. Hmmm, now where have I heard about a system that offers rides for a high price and people are willing to pay because they need to?


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> Agree... as much as I would love to jump ship, I'm not interested at all if RydenGo intends to to have a low price war with Uber... like Lyft did.


Actually us drivers would be able to set the prices that we feel we're worth, not Rydengo. RydenGo would have zero part of that. It's just like if we're running our own store on Amazon. Welcome to the USA and a free market.

Uber sets your value, and that's the problem. Free market scares some people, and they love it when the overlords set their value for them. It's called communism in other words.

I think there will be some camps that like to have the overlords control them. Then there will be the truly independent minded business thinkers that will prefer they be in control of what their worth is in the free market. America ='s competition... That's a good thing!

Either way i'm open minded to the idea.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> Agree... as much as I would love to jump ship, I'm not interested at all if RydenGo intends to to have a low price war with Uber... like Lyft did.


Even if you were to charge less than Uber, you would still be paid more, thats the beauty of it.

To begin with, yes we will have a war with Uber to undercut them to the point they can no longer pay themselves and the drivers, once Uber is out of the picture, we guild or form a mafia (lol) to rig all prices just a tid bit lower than cabs, welcome to true rideshare heaven.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

At a large event. Uber/Lyft over thinking everything. Uber/Lyft controlling all facets of the Ride Request; you know, like a transportation company with employee drivers.

Uber/Lyft drivers frustrated. Riders frustrated. RydenGo now providing a real marketplace to match True Independent Contractor Drivers with Riders.

Maybe a RydenGo Driver stages near the Coliseum for Rams game and wants to chance setting a high rate (don't know about a Destination Filter and Minimun Fare variable yet). There most likely will be someone that gets matched.

Possibly RydenGo allows variable Minimum fares to be set by Drivers. So even an event shorty would meet a Drivers Minimum Fare.

Problems , rough around the edges. Maybe take some time for Drivers, Riders and RydenGo to figure things out. Sure, but this is a real attempt at providing a TNC Markeplace with Drivers being True Independent Contractors.

And if it would force Uber's/Lyft's hands to be classified as Transportation Companies and not TNC's unless they modify their Employer Like Control of their Drivers, then awesome.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Actually us drivers would be able to set the prices that we feel we're worth, not Rydengo. It's just like if we're running our own store on Amazon. Welcome to the USA and a free market


Funny you should mention Amazon and free market... you can buy all kinds of stuff *directly* from China right now on Amazon (and Ebay, etc.). Not just chinese made - but sold and shipped from China to the buyer. The shipping is obviously subsidized by the Chinese government, since it's basically free. A free market is great, until it's abused.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Even if you were to charge less than Uber, you would still be paid more, thats the beauty of it.
> 
> To begin with, yes we will have a war with Uber to undercut them to the point they can no longer pay themselves and the drivers, once Uber is out of the picture, we guild or form a mafia (lol) to rig all prices just a tid bit lower than cabs, welcome to true rideshare heaven.


I'm 100% in to give RydenGo a try, and would love to get away from Uber & Lyft. Don't mean to come across as distrustful, I'm just very jaded from dealing with Uber & Lyft for more than 3 years. I've already signed up on the RydenGo website. Uber & Lyft need a wake up call - and if I can be a part of that, great!


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Did you guys see this. Just caught this LA Times article on California trying to shut down RydenGo!

http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-rydengo-cpuc-20170419-story.html

Who's behind this....Anyone want to guess?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Did you guys see this. Just caught this LA Times article on California trying to shut down RydenGo!
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-rydengo-cpuc-20170419-story.html
> 
> Who's behind this....Anyone want to guess?


Lol, I see his strategy.

Let's see if Uber figures it out.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They are in operation. They already have a fictitious name they're already advertising. They have intent to begin operation.
> If you intend to commit a crime and are foiled before the crime is committed then you are still found guilty of that crime.


Who cares if they are in operation. What matters is if they are operating as a TNC, which, since they have no drivers or riders, clearly they aren't. The only way they would be committing a crime would be if they were actually operating as a TNC so they can just ignore the bs that Uber and Lyft have paid the regulators to throw at them.

Or perhaps you want to state exactly how they are operating as a TNC and allowing drivers on their platform to transport riders if they don't have any drivers or riders being transported ?

Any business that wants to start up has to do preparatory work prior to the opening date. This is business 101. You don't just wake up one day without preparing to open a business and the business has magically prepped itself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This system will crash and burn as drivers stupidly try to underbid each other. Setting your own rates sounds good on paper until you realize now you have 1000 direct competition that will have no problem undercutting you by a few pennies. Then you have to undercut them, they undercut you.... eventually you'll be frantically re-downloading the Uber app so you can pay your rent...

http://rydengo.com/contact_beta_tester

If they are Beta Testing, that means they have riders and drivers running the app somewhere. If they are in California, what do you think the likelihood that they have Beta Testers operating in California.

Anyone?


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

They're business model is stupid. They have to make it the other way around. Passengers should set a price. Drivers are busy driving, we can't pull over to text a fare amount. Passengers have 3 chances to set a price. If it's too low, no one will accept the fare. After the 3rd offer, they are times out for 15 mins. This would be a better system.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

OGT That would work great, and also make common sense. To have drivers bid for the lowest amount they are willing to drive for is insulting to us - and pretty much what we're already doing with Uber/Lyft.


----------

